# Can Platies get pregnant by other fish???



## emzamy

I have a female Platy which i have had in my tank since it was fry. I have no male Platies in the tank but my female is very much pregnant. 
I have in the tank:

1 male and 1 female Molly.
1 male and 4 femaly Guppys.
4 female Platies.
5 Silver Fin Tetra.
4 Neon Tetra.
2 Rainbow fish.
1 Red Eye Tetra.
1 Plec.
Loads of tiny annoying snails!!!

Is it possible for it to brees with the other livebearers?? I'm very confused!

Tnakns.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Congrats on the virgin birth! The platy messiah's coming is nigh!


----------



## lohachata

musta been that evil plec.....


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Woah thats weird. I know platys can mate with swordtails. Can't wait to see what kinda mixed fry you get!


----------



## platies pwn

platys can only breed with each other and swordtails.they can breed with mosquito fish,but all known offspring are sterile.


----------



## Amelia26

thats funny...... cuz my male platy has mated with my female molly!!!!!! she came pregnant so wont see and mixed breeds for awhile!


----------



## lohachata

no expert on livebearers ; but there are some that can interbreed..and i believe that a platy and molly can interbreed..kinda like they used to say that guppies and endlers couldn't interbreed...they were wrong...


----------



## platies pwn

Mollies can NOT breed with platies.They are not in the same genus.


----------



## Amelia26

maybe so.... but my palty wasnt just playing tag with his man thing(cant spell the real word for it)...... maybe mine are the only ones that has ever done this???? hummm......


----------



## lohachata

these species are fairly closely related and i think that there is the possibility of them interbreeding......there are species of africans that are not in the same genus that will interbreed...not to mention a few other species that do it...
this is just my opinion and not based on any scientific research done...not is it based on any vast amount of knowledge....just my opinion....


----------



## ZebraDanio12

Amelia26 said:


> maybe so.... but my palty wasnt just playing tag with his man thing(cant spell the real word for it)...... maybe mine are the only ones that has ever done this???? hummm......


Was the platy in contact with any male platys at any time? If not must have been the other fish. Can't wait to see the babies. 
One of my guppies gave birth to her second batch. found 6 so I have like...27 fry.


----------



## platies pwn

Amelia26 said:


> maybe so.... but my palty wasnt just playing tag with his man thing(cant spell the real word for it)...... maybe mine are the only ones that has ever done this???? hummm......


They won't get pregnant,they will try,but they won't.I don't get why it is so hard for you guys to understand.And i know this cause before i joined,i looked around on the forum and TOS even said so himself.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

platies pwn said:


> They won't get pregnant,they will try,but they won't.I don't get why it is so hard for you guys to understand.And i know this cause before i joined,i looked around on the forum and TOS even said so himself.


Nothings impossible. It could happen. Chances are just reallly low and this is not common. I have seen a cross before it was beutiful.


----------



## platies pwn

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Nothings impossible. It could happen. Chances are just reallly low and this is not common. I have seen a cross before it was beutiful.


The only chance that that would happen is if someone crossed a mosquito with a molly,then the babies with platys.And if that is true,show me a picture and prove me wrong.I have searched for so long for molly/platy hybrids and have never found 1.


----------



## ZebraDanio12

platies pwn said:


> The only chance that that would happen is if someone crossed a mosquito with a molly,then the babies with platys.And if that is true,show me a picture and prove me wrong.I have searched for so long for molly/platy hybrids and have never found 1.


I will try to get you a pic of it. When you say mosqito fish are they like those little white minnow things? I didn't know they were live bearers?


----------



## platies pwn

ZebraDanio12 said:


> I will try to get you a pic of it. When you say mosqito fish are they like those little white minnow things? I didn't know they were live bearers?


http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=900+1499+1530&pcatid=1530


----------



## lohachata

i don't get it because i am too dumb to believe that the interbreeding of species is impossible...mainly because throughout history it has happened many times...
and i still see no scientific documentation stating that it is impossible....but there is plenty of documentation showing that it does.....
it may not be plausible....but not impossible...


----------



## platies pwn

nevermind.


----------



## lohachata

google "interspecies breeding"


----------



## lohachata

here...try this...........

http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q...of+fishes&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart


----------



## platies pwn

lohachata said:


> here...try this...........
> 
> http://scholar.google.com/scholar?q...of+fishes&hl=en&as_sdt=0&as_vis=1&oi=scholart


From everything I read,platys are in the same genus as swords.I guess you learn something everyday.


----------



## Amelia26

heres the thing PP--- i dont give darn about what ur research as done for U... i was siting there watching the MALE PLATY MATE WITH THE FEMALE MOLLY... i dont care how differnt they are TO U AND YOUR INTERNET!!!! if they reproduce OK if not OK... im just telling you what i saw with my own eyes. they MATED!!!!! i dont understand Y U DONT STOP arguing with everybody and open your mind to new things. u can read about one thing on the internet and get SEVERAL DIFFERENT responces. i saw it personally so YES THEY CAN MATE WITH EACH OTHER!!!!! now if u want to keep this argument up u will be doing it alone. because i know what the HECK i saw!!!!!!


----------



## platies pwn

nevermind.


----------



## Amelia26

OH DARN.... and i was SOOOOOO HOPING TO BECOME ur FRIEND!!!!!!!! GUESS I MESSED THAT UP!!! SHOOT NOW IM GOING TO CRY!!! :') so glad to hear ur a fish reproduction guru.... we all can feel sooo privaliaged that ur here... or are u just spaming!!!


----------



## platies pwn

nevermind.


----------



## lohachata

folks....lets not get our dander up...we will always have things we disagree on...there is no reason to lose control...
this is all part of learning new things and being open to different thinking as we go through life...
i can be a royal pain in the butt sometimes ; but i do not appreciate the foul language..nor will i tolerate it...
amelia....as pp said...today he learned something new that he really wasn't aware of....
pp......i am really not too happy about the swearing...you need to keep it clean here...

like i said...i am no expert......but i usually take a longer , deeper look at things and consider possibilities..
besides...i am old and have been looking at the picture books longer...
i don't know everything about anything or anything about everything...just little snippets here and there...i only finished the 9th grade in school..things like algebra are lightyears beyond me...i am still kind of a rookie at all of this fish stuff...but i am always open to learning new things.....


----------



## WildForFish

Interesting..............


----------



## platies pwn

nevermind.


----------



## Betta man

I've had platys and guppys mate, guppys and sword tailes, sword tailes and platies too!


----------



## platies pwn

nevermind.


----------



## WildForFish

Betta man said:


> I've had platys and guppys mate, guppys and sword tailes, sword tailes and platies too!



Do you have pics of fry from said matings?


----------



## Betta man

lol! I don't. They turned out weird looking. I sold em.


----------



## lohachata

ahhhh...there is prof. corey now....hi irwin.


----------



## WildForFish

Betta man said:


> lol! I don't. They turned out weird looking. I sold em.


lol........ interesting


----------



## Betta man

They were midgets.


----------



## lohachata

fidgets = fish midgets..


----------



## WildForFish

How did you label each paring?


----------



## Betta man

Well, I had only guppies in with her. I even bought her from the guppy tank in petco. They mislabeled her. She was orange.


----------



## Amelia26

well... im alittle behind on my appology ... had to get my daughter ready for bed..... but im sorry that i lost my temper... thought i was being called a lier... guess i was mistakin.. SORRY LOHA............


----------



## WildForFish

Betta man said:


> Well, I had only guppies in with her. I even bought her from the guppy tank in petco. They mislabeled her. She was orange.


hmmmmm


----------



## TheOldSalt

*sigh*
She was already pregnant when you bought her.


----------



## Amelia26

yea she had her fry the day i got her. she is almost ready for her second batch.... my sunburts is due any day now, and my golden twin bar is about to explode!!! my other sunburst had her fry 3 or 4 days ago... i found 3..... babies.. babies .. and more babies


----------



## emzamy

My platy must be due any day now and she CANNOT have been pregnant when i got her as i have had her since she was born and the tank only has female platys..........................


----------



## emc7

I think they were just kidding you. But fat and producing live, undeformed fry are 2 different things With livebearers, you never say never, but usually only fish in the same genus crossbreed easily.


----------



## CalvinKE

ignore this message please =P


----------



## platies pwn

nevermind.


----------

